# St Louis Slot Car and Diecast Swap Meet



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

The show is 4 weeks from today, November 29, 2015. I'm ready! Who's going?
They recently combined the slot car show with diecast.
The show will be held at 111 S. Geyer in Kirkwood, Mo. 63122
I can't wait. I have some diecast that I've been holding on to for years and lots of slot cars for sale. Hope to see you there.
hojoe


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

I will be there. I like the fact that the slot car and die cast are combined. There are always a few slots that end up in die cast lots and they sometimes go for cheap. 

Old Blue


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

3 weeks and counting. I guess me and Old Blue will be the only ones representing.
hojoe


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

I plan on being there - not as a vendor though.
Steve


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

I got to go to sell stuff to pay for the stuff I got at Midwest show. lol


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

The countdown continues. 2 weeks and I'm itchin' to go.
hojoe


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*iecast cars*

im looking for a johnny lightning derby car wagon #07 real mccoys if any 1 has 1 they r willing to part with let me know ty.:wave:


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

I hope by this time next week my collection is a little lighter.A week away and I can hardly wait.
hojoe


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

Less than 24 hours. Hope to see ya there.
hojoe


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

I just wish the show wasn't so close to Christmas and also on the Thanksgiving weekend. Funds this time of the year are a little more limited due to the holidays. But I'm guessing there is only one slot show now and both groups combined together?


----------



## Hittman101 (Oct 21, 2009)

I sure wish we could make it this time.. But its hard to travel 6 hrs with a 10 month old... Hoping to make the spring show.. Have fun guys!!!!


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

Had a great time at the show today. Got some cars of course, but spent the day relaxed, talking with HO Joe and Lendell and everyone else. No rush to find that bargain, or stress to make sure I buy what I wanted before it ended. Did not end up with any turds like I have in years past. Good time all around.

Old Blue


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

It was a good show. Sold a little and spent a little. Got a couple RRR Mavericks. And a cigar box Corvette with a couple other things. Looking forward to the next one in April.
hojoe


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

I guess I was in a Christmas mood, all red and green yesterday at the St Louis show. The red Ferrari is Road Race Replicas and it is awesome. HoJoe hooked me up with the track and two of the cars. Awesome day .

Old Blue


----------



## Bob Case (Feb 25, 2008)

*Searching for Joe*



hojoe said:


> The show is 4 weeks from today, November 29, 2015. I'm ready! Who's going?
> They recently combined the slot car show with diecast.
> The show will be held at 111 S. Geyer in Kirkwood, Mo. 63122
> I can't wait. I have some diecast that I've been holding on to for years and lots of slot cars for sale. Hope to see you there.
> hojoe


 Joe, this is Bob Case in St.Louis. I'm trying to reach you. email is [email protected] Thanks.


----------



## Bob Case (Feb 25, 2008)

Blue, I'm trying to reach HOJOE. My name is Bob Case and I'm in St.Louis. my email is [email protected]. thanks


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

I'm right here. What's up? [email protected].
hojoe


----------

